

HackCampus Internship Programme - ainsej
http://hackcampus.io/internship/#hero

======
fnbr
Are there serious startups in London solving challenging technical problems? I
live in London [0] and the companies that I've seen at meetups and tech events
are either startups with non-technical founders pursuing weak ideas, or
financial consultants. The tech scene in London seems to be centred around
self-promotion.

Look at, e.g. the Barclays accelerator. [1] The program seems designed to
accept & promote marginal startups, and takes a large amount of equity in
doing so (I think it's somewhere around 8% for £10k, which is far less than,
say, YC). I'm working on a side project that I hope to turn into a startup in
the FinTech space, and I'm not even remotely considering aplying for the
program, because I'm not wiing to give that much equity away for so little
investment.

I hope I'm just a cynic. I also hope that HackCampus does something cool with
the internships. It would be nice to have a thriving, technical tech scene.

[0] Grad student in econometrics, interested in machine learning. If anyone's
interested in grabbing coffee, please shoot me an email.

[1] [http://www.barclaysaccelerator.com/](http://www.barclaysaccelerator.com/)

